# Extra Tires Storage



## LoneSTAR (Sep 16, 2008)

I've got a few extra tires laying around that are still good, so I might put them to use day. However, I am tired of tripping over them daily.

What would be a good storage solution for them? I'm open to buying or building something. Who knows how long I'll be storing these tires, but if isn't for too much longer, it's okay because I am sure I will accumulate more over time.

I guess wood or metal would be my best bet.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Sep 16, 2008)

I would hang them on the wall and use either large dowel pins ancored to a board, or a wooden spool (used for rope or wire.)


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 17, 2008)

I toss them in the attic or against the outside of the garage.

--Bushytails


----------



## Jeff (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a set of four original tires for a rare car I own, (I like big tires w/ shiny chrome)  they fit under my workbech standing up.  When I need that storage space I will stack all four and buy a tire cover for the whole lot and probably put something on it like a table top.  I don't see me ever using those tires and rims but they are the OEM so I keep em around.

Like this:





Tire Stack Cover

If you leave em outside they will dryrot


----------



## imported_tgd61 (Oct 8, 2008)

you can get  one of those heavy duty steel shelving units. Like Gorrilla Racks. hang the  verticle pieces from your ceiling joist.  the tires rest between the horizontal pieces. of course not using the wood shelving inserts.  works great for storing tires!


----------



## Creeper (Jan 10, 2009)

here is a cool way that i am going to use in my garage for my offroading tires 

View attachment Tire rack.jpg


View attachment TireRack.jpg


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 10, 2009)

Creeper said:


> here is a cool way that i am going to use in my garage for my offroading tires



Now that's sweet


----------



## anewman (Jan 24, 2009)

If you want something that isn't on the floor, but fixed to the wall check out what gorgeousgarage has. Their Shelving system can hold 900 lbs every 4ft.


----------



## hatfield44 (Dec 8, 2009)

^
depending on tire size, I just spread them across my roof trusses


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Jan 28, 2010)

I love how Creeper did it!  That is such a very good idea...


----------

